# Sire under 2yo?



## Calpowdergirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*bitch not dam. Sorry I'm a horse person ?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Roman is not old enough regardless of his sire and dam (dam is ok in dogs too) status health test wise. But even if that WERE ok, which it's not, his dam does not have full clearances listed. Eyes should be done yearly, hearts by cardiologist and hips and elbows after 2YO. The dam of the litter is also lacking- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1980359 she has an inadequate cardiac clearance and no eyes are listed. There are enough elbows missing on dogs (half sibs sire side) that I would assume there is an elbow issue in her pedigree too. And you should consider as well that they do not compete, so may or may not grasp proper structure. They also operate using what is called a guardian program, but basically that is you get a dog when it is losing all it's coat from having had a litter, repeatedly, until 4 litters are produced and you get to pay for that dog's upkeep. It's not a good deal for anyone but the breeder who gets to use your dog's uterus for free. I do not know ANY (not one) breeders who are reputable in a good way who use this pyramid method of breeding.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That would be a NO. That means the breeder is breeding unethically. Dams shouldn't breed under 2yo not just for certs but for the health of the dam. Though the female was born 8/2017 (2 last august) so there is NO reason to breed her before clearances are done. The male wont be 2 until 5/2018. I wouldn't touch this breeder with a 39.5 foot pole. The male is an import as well. This is why they don't have clearances... They import and sometimes they will have clearances done at 1 year old and use that as clearances. The GRCA CoE state they must be retested under USA guidelines and that would mean OFA graded Hips/Elbows at 24 months eye exams yearly and a heart certification by cardiologist only, not practitioner. They are importing dogs and breeding for profit more then likely with what I'm seeing.


----------

